# Creek Muskies



## Ozdog

As a young kid I bowfished the Clear Fork for carp all the time, there were always big muskies trapped in the pools in mid-late summer. With the bright idea to land some of these fish I armed my self with a creek chub rig to catch bait then a larger rig for the musky really just a big float,leader,big splitshot and the biggest hooks I could find. The rig was a sucess but the floats kept getting snagged on downed timber the fish would always run through. The problem was quickly solved when I switched to small balloons, cheap, easy and they broke off and didn't stress the line. The only problem was trying to cast that on the ole closed face Zebco spooled with 20 lb mono.
I caught a lot of those fish like that, the big chubs were an easy target, you could always see the vee wave streak through the water and the balloon take off a few yards then stop or slow down...it was time rear back set that hook hard and WHAM it was on!


----------



## bdawg

Ozdog,

Is that the clear fork of the mohican river? Always wanted to try it there for smallmouth and trout. Muskie would be interesting too. I'm 1.5 hours away though. 

I set up my rig similar to yours for pike on the cuyahoga. Fresh caught creek chubs are great bait. I just use a big float and a split shot. I try to set my depth shallow enough that the chub can't get down in the sticks. If a big fish wants a chub, he'll come out of cover to get it. I have used 50lb spider wire braid without a leader. Have only had a couple of pike cut the line, but was able to keep them out of the brush easily.


----------



## Ozdog

Bdawg,
Yes it's the Clear Fork branch of the Mohican, the areas I fished were from below the dam @ Clear Fork Res. all the way down through Lexington to about the I-71 & 97 it's a big stretch of river. This was in the early 80's and people would still let on to hunt & fish. Some of that ground is part of the Lexington parks dept and still fishable.
The brown trout are further down stream @ Bellville on down through Mohican. My uncle has some property on Bellville-Johnsville road where I have caught some nice 20-21 inch browns at an old bridge wash. 

Ozdog


----------



## Mushijobah

Cool story and tips. I've had experiences with muskies in small pools near the bridge at Gatton Rocks. I was fishing for trout and huge carp there and muskies kept swimming by. The would chase my rapalas I threw at them, but never take. I love that area! Tons of turkeys too...wish I had permission to hunt it!

Good luck, would love to see some pictures. I'm going to try this technique in urban Alum Creek this spring.


----------



## shadpocket

thanks for sharing a cool story, and advice.


----------



## Ozdog

Well thanks for reading, and tight lines!
Ozdog


----------



## crittergitter

Mushijobah said:


> Cool story and tips. I've had experiences with muskies in small pools near the bridge at Gatton Rocks. I was fishing for trout and huge carp there and muskies kept swimming by. The would chase my rapalas I threw at them, but never take. I love that area! Tons of turkeys too...wish I had permission to hunt it!
> 
> Good luck, would love to see some pictures. I'm going to try this technique in urban Alum Creek this spring.


I'm gonna fish the dog snot out of that creek this spring/summer. You know how to look me up when you wanna go.


----------



## Catproinnovations

If yall are interested in fishin creeks and small rivers then.... Tom Long is your man... Hopefully he will see this post and chime in with some neat stories.


----------



## Mushijobah

I'm guessing you are talking about BuckeyeTom. He is the man for sure!


----------



## BuckeyeTom

I definately haven't been the man so far in 2010. Been limited to my chances though due to the ice and high water. Only made it out twice in Jan. and no muskie yet. Hopefully Feb. will be better. Last Feb. gave me an awesome 45 inch female.

As you all know I love to fish creek muskies! It is definately a patience game. One day you'll hit multiple fish and feel like a muskie god. Next day you'll swear there is'nt a muskie in the creek,lol. Main thing is just keep casting and don't forget to set the hook!

I have only tried live bait a limited amount. Big suckers work very well. Used them this fall as a throwback lure....Muskies are not shy about t-boning them. I used them with a circle hook and am very happy to report that I had a 100% release rate.

Crankbaits - I am a rapala fan..........I know that they are'nt fancy/high dollar enough for most of the muskie world, but guys they work in the creeks. Bucktails when the water gets about 50 degrees. If you truely want a good heartstopping muskie hit then throw a topraider and reel it ever so slow.

Good luck in 2010 guys!


----------



## Carpman

Hey buckeye.....is it worth it to start trying now? or wait till the melt off?


----------



## BuckeyeTom

try it now. Some of my best muskie days have been when the creeks are full, running, and green in color. I'll be out this weekend!


----------



## Catproinnovations

thanks tom!


----------



## Carpman

Thanks buckeye, i'll be out then. Getting tired of catching browns at mohican, not really, but the road will be closed due to the pounding of snow......so creek muskies it is...


----------



## ttipul

BuckeyeTom...I know this is a very old post but was wondering, I have recently started to wade the CF River, I have been a Butler resident for many years and never really fished it, I have caught a good amount of trout the last few months with them slowing way down now. I have only ever caught trout which I'm not complaining about but just find it odd that not a single bass or anything besides a chub here or there. I have permission in and around the Butler area.


----------



## BuckeyeTom

As most of you know, I don't chase muskie when the water is this warm. Just not worth stressing/harming the fish this time of the year. I usually chase them from late September to April.

Thanks ttipul for bringing up an old thread that made me smile. Creek muskie are an addiction of mine. If you are gonna chase them invest in the proper equipment. I recommend a good baitcasting reel on a mh 7' rod with good line. A simple lure selection....shallow running cranks, inline spinners, rubber baits, and top raiders. Spend money on a good net and the equipment to release these fish....good pliers, hook cutters, jaw spreaders. Also remember that it takes time and luck for creek muskies to get to the mid 40's range, so please CPR them.

Here are a couple good ones from recent years....


----------



## beaver

Glad to see you're still around Tom. Lol

I'm still waiting for that fall trip buddy. Haha


----------

